# My models... photo-shoot part 1!!!



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*My pigeon pics... !!!*

Trying to eat up everything before others.. joins in...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

.......!!!


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice modelers


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks friend


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

They kind of look like Rollers. Maybe Tipplers.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a colorful feral flock. Nice pictures!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks friends


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

They fly like waves........ initially they take off to very high,then they suddenly drop down just like a free fall,then again it goes up.....its very nice to see these guys fly....then when they reach near my home,they starts circling around the home 2-3 times and finally settles to the loft.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Few of my buddies...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow! you have beautiful birds. I have a bird that is like your reddish 1 [1st post,1st pic, right side] Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks buddy


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

..........!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

This one is the alpha male.......!!!


----------

